# Skilled P.R. Visa average time now upto 20 months !!



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Just thought I would share some info i found out on CIC website that average time for skilled P.R. Visa has gone up from 16 months to 20 months, and that is only record of applications recieved before June 2010.

Bit dissapointing when your waiting ((


----------

